# 8 month golden retriever question



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

make him feel at home!! what's his history? 

got my guy a 6 months & he was pretty shy, confused after being shifted thru a couple homes - - took him a bit to feel "safe"


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Puppy proof your house as if he were 8 weeks old only with longer legs...and a much bigger appetite.

If he has truly had no guidance..._assume_ he will get into the trash...counter surf...chew shoes...jump on furniture...chew remotes... etc etc...
Assume he may not know how to play gently....teach him right from the beginning that teeth on skin = boring and no fun...

We adopted Lexi at 9 months and she was hell on wheels....she did all of the above within the first week!

On a serious note...
Lexi was note completely housebroken at 9 months... we had to set a schedule to take her outdoors
She had no clue that she should not chew shoes, socks or hand towels, or remotes or anything that caught her eye and she could reach....obstructions were a big concern. We cleaned off counters and learned how to keep doors shut PDQ....

She had no clue how to walk on a leash....I was dragged off my feet and broke my finger...yep in the first weeks....skip the retractable leashes in favor of a short leash and or a drag line.

Would I do it again....yes...no doubt


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

welcome and congrats on your big boy,
Can you tell us alittle about his history? If he has had little guidance it will be like training a new puppy. Patience, love and more patience will be the words you will be living by.


----------



## Ambesi (Jul 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum. I can't really offer you any advice like the others, but wanted to wish you good luck. Oh, and be consistent and steadfast!


----------



## lgnutah (Feb 26, 2007)

rscott said:


> am picking up an 8 mo golden retriever on thurs. and wondered where to start with him. I have experience with german shepherds and dalmatians but have not had this breed before. I have heard great things about goldens but this puppy has not had any guidance thus far and has not been neutered (that will be first action). Thoughts?


Before you get him neutered, please do a search on this forum about the best age to neuter. There have been many threads discussing this and good references to links substantiating the information.


----------



## tippykayak (Oct 27, 2008)

Goldens respond wonderfully to positive reinforcement training and not so wonderfully to harsh methods that involve fear, pain, or discomfort. Goldens respond to firm consistency, but not to harshness. Many are food motivated, which can be really useful as you positively train.

Goldens are incredibly mouthy and prone to chew, particularly around that age (8-10 months is when the adult teeth set in the jaw and cause some discomfort), so follow the advice of puppy proofing your house and consider crate training.

Above all, remember that your dog is probably trying to please you, fit in, and make sure he has enough to eat and a safe place to rest. If he seems nervous or "stubborn," treat him gently and make sure he never feels his safety or his access to important resources might be compromised. If he's disobedient, blame yourself first and learn how to be clearer about your expectations and connecting good things to compliance.

Good luck, and keep us posted!


----------



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

I welcomed a 15 month old girl into my home about a month ago. She was not housebroken, did not respond to her name, chewed, barked and even humped a leg or two. She also was not leash trained and wanted to do some serious pulling.

In the time I have had her she is making great strides but I did need to go back to kindergarden with her; and she is still crated when she cannot be watched but is allowed free range of the house when someone is about. She is learning very quickly now that time is being spent with her - I am _almost_ grateful to the people who returned her since I get to care for a sweet golden I might not otherwise have even met. 

I would suggest you give him a day or two of quiet adjustment time and then start training. The earlier you can get him in to a class, the better. I came from shepards around 20 years ago and can tell you that my goldens are all quite different, as a general rule they are better suited to a positive training system than the older style correction based training. Especially when a rehomed dog comes into your life, gentleness and patience are required while he learns the rules of yet another home.

Reconsider your timing on having him neutered; there is a lot of research pointing towards neutering after growth has completed. As mentioned before, there are many threads concerning what age to neuter and when is really too young.

Tippykayak and Mary have given great advice.

Welcome


----------



## LifeOfRiley (Nov 2, 2007)

First of all, congratulations on your upcoming new addition!

You've gotten some great advice already. I really have to agree with what LibertyME said. If this boy has had little or no guidance, I would go into it expecting typical "puppy" behavior, but in a much bigger and much stronger package! He'll need a lot of patience and I agree that positive reinforcement is the way to go. 

If you've had experience with GSDs, you'll do just fine with a Golden. I've never had anything _but_ GSDs and Goldens and (in my experience, anyway) I think they have a lot in common, as far as personality and trainability go. They're both extremely intelligent, very sensitive, eager to please and they, too, need a lot of exercise. Goldens tend to be a little goofier and tend to think they're lapdogs, but overall I've found them to be just as easy, if not easier, to train than Shepherds.

This is a great forum and you'll be able to find tips and advice here, every step of the way. 
And don't forget to post some pictures when you get your boy home.


----------



## rscott (Jul 27, 2009)

*8 month golden retriever home now*

Thanks for your reply-and to all of the replies. My Hogan had been living in a home where the family was completely overwhelmed with 18 month old twins and a 9 yr old. Why they had him, I don't know but they would keep him tied up out back mostly and at night he would be in the kitchen with a baby gate. Nice people but they had too much going on. Anyway-Hogan is adorable but WILD!!! He is housebroken and I am crate training-he's doing pretty good so far. On the weekends I will have plenty of time to walk and run him and also we have access to a lake and he loves that!! Thanks again!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

we are anxiously awaiting photos of your Hogan!


----------



## esSJay (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for the update! Glad to hear that he came from a decent home (as opposed to an abusive one), and you're fantastic to have adopted him! They definitely have a ton of energy and craziness going on for the first few years, so you better get used to it  Can't wait to see pics of Hogan!!! Keep us updated on his progress


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Cant wait to hear more about your boy! He is lucky to have found you!


----------

